# Molly's first visit at the groomers



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

So my wife made an appointment at the groomers for 10:30 this morning. I am felling a little nervous that she is going to take a hissy fit when I drop her off. Molly has never been left somewhere alone since we got her(5years) so I am not sure how this is going to go! Wish us luck!! I guess worse comes to worse I just stay and wait there for her if they don't mind!


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

5 years is pretty impressive to have not be left alone anywhere! I'm sure it'll be fine, just don't make a big deal out of it and they won't either


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Thewretched said:


> 5 years is pretty impressive to have not be left alone anywhere! I'm sure it'll be fine, just don't make a big deal out of it and they won't either


We take her everywhere. Most of our free time is spent at our cottage! When we travel south(Toronto) we find pet friendly hotels and drag her along. She does get left alone at home with no issues when we are at work!


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

We take ours everywhere as well, mostly because we have no choice. But we only left her alone when immediate family past away and we had to plan a 6 hour plane trip in a day and a half


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Well I'm on my way!! I'm starting to think I have "separation anxiety " 

I will post pics of my squeaky clean puppy when I get back.

My wife just informed me that she called the groomer and asked them to paint her nails. "What's this world coming to" painting a dogs nails!! Oh well!! happy wife happy life


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

She'll be fine! She is a confident and well-behaved girl and will be so busy that she won't miss you. Smart move, getting her groomed and leaving most of the fall shed on the groomer's floor instead of yours


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Quinnsmom said:


> She'll be fine! She is a confident and well-behaved girl and will be so busy that she won't miss you. Smart move, getting her groomed and leaving most of the fall shed on the groomer's floor instead of yours


The groomer insisted that I leave she said it would be easier! She freaked out as I left but once I got home I called them and they said she calmed right down. I told them if there was any issues to call me and I'd be right there!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Miss Molly May said:


> The groomer insisted that I leave she said it would be easier! She freaked out as I left but once I got home I called them and they said she calmed right down. I told them if there was any issues to call me and I'd be right there!



If it makes you feel any better, I know Molly would have to behave better than Hans did at his first grooming appointment.
I adopted him when he was a year and a half old. He had zero manners, but since we had been going to training and he seemed to be doing well, I decided Mr. Stinky Dog needed a bath and I was not brave enough to try it myself.
When I dropped him off, I explained that Hans had been kenneled a lot at his previous home, had not been socialized until we started training so he might be a handful.
It didn't bode well that the first thing he did as soon as we got in the door was to attempt to mark his territory on the nice clean white wall. 
I then told them that we were working on no jumping up and if he tried it to tell him "off".
I left him, walked out to my vehicle, said a small prayer, lol, and left.
When I walked back in the door a couple of hours later, he jumped up and flung his front legs over the half door that divided the entrance from the grooming area. He was as clean as I'd ever seen him with a yellow bandana around his neck, huge doggy grin on his face, tongue lolling out of the side of his mouth.
He appeared to be quite proud of himself. Oh, boy!
I then looked at the groomer and her assistant and they each had a smile "plastered" on their faces. Oh, boy!
You know how when sometimes a person smiles, but the smile doesn't quite reach their eyes, so to speak?
I could only imagine what he'd been up to. 
There was a strange vibe in the air and I began to wonder if we were allowed to ever come back.
Needless to say, I left her a very nice tip, lol.
Most groomers like to set up a regular grooming schedule, and will ask how often you want to come.
No one asked.
Go figure.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

:rofl: that's to funny!!! I just picked her up and they said after I left she was fine. they are probably not telling me the truth but it's nice to hear that you fur kid was well behaved! I also left them a big tip just in case!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Here are some pics of my squeaky clean girl! If you look closely her front nails are painted orange for Halloween. I guess it will go good with her bat costume for tomorrow evening.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> ...........
> I left him, walked out to my vehicle, said a small prayer, lol, and left.
> When I walked back in the door a couple of hours later, he jumped up and flung his front legs over the half door that divided the entrance from the grooming area. He was as clean as I'd ever seen him with a yellow bandana around his neck, huge doggy grin on his face, tongue lolling out of the side of his mouth.
> He appeared to be quite proud of himself. Oh, boy!
> ...


OMG :wild::wild:. So funny!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Miss Molly May said:


> Here are some pics of my squeaky clean girl! If you look closely her front nails are painted orange for Halloween. I guess it will go good with her bat costume for tomorrow evening.
> 
> View attachment 249314
> 
> ...



Looks beautiful!
You know you have to post her pictures in her costume.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Looks beautiful!
> You know you have to post her pictures in her costume.


I will for sure! So do you!!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Awe doesn't she look lovely! I think you and her might get addicted to this whole professional grooming thing. What do you think?!?


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

She looks gorgeous and will feel and smell lovely. The nails are cool! I'll look forward to seeing costume pics soon. I think they always do better without mom or dad around. Quinn has a very obliging groomer who takes him as her last client of the day so he won't be around other dogs, as he is leash reactive with new dogs. Turns out that once I'm out of the picture and he is focusing on the "ordeal" of getting bathed, he doesn't care if the groomer's personal dog or some other dogs whose owners are late are around him.


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm a groomer and I will tell you that 99.98% of the time the dogs are MUCH better once the parents leave. I think that there are several reasons for this. 

The first is that your dog picks up on your anxieties. I have never met an owner that wanted to stay that wasn't at least somewhat anxious about leaving their dog. The second reason is that they are in a strange place and they can see you but cannot get to you. That creates a very real frustration for the dog. I usually pray that the owners of the dog I'm working on don't decide to show up and check on little Fifi and coo and baby talk her while I have the scissors I just had sharpened last week next to her eyeball. 

Finally, I truly believe that some dogs need some time to adjust from the excitement/anxiety and settle down. Some dogs are fine right through the door, and others need a few minutes in a kennel to adjust to the sounds and smells before we start working on them. Every dog is an individual. 

If your groomer said she settled down, she probably did. For large dogs I will always tell the owner exactly how the dog behaved as if one is aggressive or very fearful they can and will hurt themselves or us at some point. They don't mean to but there it is. With the smaller dogs... well sometimes they have owners that wouldn't believe if you showed them a video of the dog actually drawing blood from you that their dog misbehaves for the grooming. Sometimes you just have to smile and hand them over. Part of the job. 

Anyway... she sure is lovely. Hope this relieves some of your concerns.

Edited to add: If she ended up leaving with her nails painted I can almost guarantee that she was very good for them. That is NOT an easy thing to get done on an unwilling participant!


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

She looks great! If they were able to paint her nails I'd say she was very well behaved! I am pretty positive mine wouldn't hold still long enough for me to even paint a single nail.


----------

